# In Desprate Need Of A Hutch!



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been franticaly searching for a double (2 tier) rabbit hutch to keep my buck (male) rabbit and doe (female) rabbit seperate. I've looked on eBay and some Rabbit Hutch shops online but they are all way to expensive! Do you know of any cheap but good Rabbit Hutch websites?

Thanks.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I got one for £ 40 on friday ads and it had hardly been used. I never buy brand new hutches you are right they are so expensive.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

BunnyGal said:


> I've been franticaly searching for a double (2 tier) rabbit hutch to keep my buck (male) rabbit and doe (female) rabbit seperate. I've looked on eBay and some Rabbit Hutch shops online but they are all way to expensive! Do you know of any cheap but good Rabbit Hutch websites?
> 
> Thanks.


If you don't mind a second hand one why not post roughly what area you are in, someone may have to give away or sell?

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

BunnyGal said:


> I've been franticaly searching for a double (2 tier) rabbit hutch to keep my buck (male) rabbit and doe (female) rabbit seperate. I've looked on eBay and some Rabbit Hutch shops online but they are all way to expensive! Do you know of any cheap but good Rabbit Hutch websites?
> 
> Thanks.


If you have a Home Bargain/Home & Bargain store near you, some of them get rabbit hutches in occasionally, they were pretty cheap when I last looked at one. Why I did, considering I don't have a rabbit, I don't know! :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how are you keeping them at the moment? why dont you get them neutered and bond them? it has so many benefits for both the rabbits

also what size hutches are you looking at? the minimum recommended size is 6ft x 2ft, that is essential really with a double hutch as you wont be able to attach a run to the top hutch. the size is also essential as you have said in other posts you have a french lop

i have the 3tier version of this, as 1 single hutch. i love it
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret Hutch 103 on eBay (end time 05-Feb-11 14:17:50 GMT)

the seller often has them on bid, and i got my 3 tier for £134 including p & p

she only has one on bid at the moment
GIANT 6FT Double Rabbit guinea pig Ferret Hutch 103 on eBay (end time 30-Jan-11 18:10:21 GMT)


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> how are you keeping them at the moment? why dont you get them neutered and bond them? it has so many benefits for both the rabbits


Good point


----------



## superpetshack (Jan 25, 2011)

Wilkinsons are reasonably priced. They have a double hutch on offer for £112.

Double Hutch - RS 206 | Hutches | | Rabbit Hutches, Chicken Coops & Multi-Purpose Animal Housing from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. Both Rabbits are currently being kept in a double rabbit hutch, just needed a new one as the one they have now is looking a bit worn. 3 to 4ft (long) is probably about the size hutch I'am looking for. It is for two dwarf lop rabbits but yes i do have a french lop but she is being kept in her own single hutch. Many thanks for the links and posts.


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

To get them spayed and neutered is a good possible option. Thankyou.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

3 - 4ft long is MUCH too small, a dwarf lop needs atleast a very bare minimum of 5ft (and even that would be a bit cramped), the recomended minimum is 6ft WITH attached run, you are not going to be able to attach a run to the top hutch so you need to get a good sized hutch


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

They have their own seperate run, so they don't really need one attached to the bottom of their hutch. All they need is adaquate living space and an enclosed bed area. You are most probably right on the size of the hutch but i cant have it too long as i have them in a shed.
Thanks Again.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you cant keep them in a hutch that is too small just because you dont have space, space is one of the most essential needs of a rabbit

is there any way you can rearange the shed to fit them in? if not can you split the shed into 2 and let them have free reign of half each.

you need to provide them with a decent amount of space and 3 - 4 ft is not enough

how many hours a day are they shut in their hutches? if its longer then a couple of hours, then you really need to get decent sized hutches


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

BunnyGal said:


> They have their own seperate run, so they don't really need one attached to the bottom of their hutch. All they need is adaquate living space and an enclosed bed area. You are most probably right on the size of the hutch but i cant have it too long as i have them in a shed.
> Thanks Again.


Errr sorry but they DO need a permanent run, how would you like to be shut in your toilet for hours on end?

A 3 ft hutch is far too small for one rabbit let alone two 
If you have a shed why don't you neuter everyone, bond them together and then give them the shed?


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

They have the shed to themselves, its just the width of the shed we have to watch as its not that wide! :001_unsure: I will try to look for something with a length of 5ft or more. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

BunnyGal said:


> They have the shed to themselves, its just the width of the shed we have to watch as its not that wide! :001_unsure: I will try to look for something with a length of 5ft or more. Thanks for the help.


Can you not split the shed? It would be cheaper that way.


----------



## BunnyGal (Jan 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Errr sorry but they DO need a permanent run, how would you like to be shut in your toilet for hours on end?
> 
> A 3 ft hutch is far too small for one rabbit let alone two
> If you have a shed why don't you neuter everyone, bond them together and then give them the shed?


I think Neutering my male and Spaying my two females is the best possible option. Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that would be a great option, you could then convert the shed into a bunny house


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah I bonded my two who are now roaming free in a 8' by 6' shed....Saffy my girl was in a 6' hutch before that but she is much more happier now


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> how are you keeping them at the moment? why dont you get them neutered and bond them? it has so many benefits for both the rabbits
> 
> also what size hutches are you looking at? the minimum recommended size is 6ft x 2ft, that is essential really with a double hutch as you wont be able to attach a run to the top hutch. the size is also essential as you have said in other posts you have a french lop
> 
> ...


I would really avoid these hutches is possible, they are really poor quality, go for one with better wood 

You could always neuter and spay your bunnies then bond them so they could live together, or have they already been done?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

happysaz133 said:


> I would really avoid these hutches is possible, they are really poor quality, go for one with better wood
> 
> You could always neuter and spay your bunnies then bond them so they could live together, or have they already been done?


really? i have one and its actually really good, personally i cant find a fault or a weakness in it, maybe mine is a 1 off though


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BunnyGal said:


> They have their own seperate run, so they don't really need one attached to the bottom of their hutch. All they need is adaquate living space and an enclosed bed area. You are most probably right on the size of the hutch but i cant have it too long as i have them in a shed.
> Thanks Again.


3-4ft hutches are not adequate living spaces by far im afraid.

Once neutered we can help advise you on bonding all three so they can have the whole shed


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

I was looking for one like that and couldn't find one anywhere, that double one on ebay is only 19.5 inches wide not 2 foot it is very narrow considering there are only two levels. The feedback for the seller is also not good with people getting broken bits and bits missing. I think you were lucky to get that especially in one piece (sorry just thought I'd mention it). I had to get a 5 foot x 2 foot x 4 foot two tier for my two minilops as it was what I could afford (£140) but it is truly massive and pretty well built tongue and groove as they are really mini minilops and are full grown now it should be fine, I hope. I would recommend neutering as my boy is now totally friendly again and joy to be with, he's also litter trained and hops back in his hutch after his daily run in the garden when I tap his litter tray he's like a little dog, bless! The girl is booked in this week so they are are in separate hutches at the mo. I spent a fortune on hutches and hope when they are rebonded they will enjoy their new home and be loved up again!


----------

